# looking for a Sujihiki knife



## mackan110 (Dec 5, 2015)

hi

im looking for a Sujihiki knife thats about 21-24 cm. i have one that is 27 i think but dont use it that much because i think its to long. i will use the Sujihiki for chopping onions, tomatos, lettuce etc i will use it instead of a gyuto (have 2)

i dont want to spend more than 200$ that is max for me.

*things i want:*

singel edge or 70:30 (im right handed)

stainless steel

*prefer:*

japanese handle

i really like the look of masamoto ks sujihiki

i live in sweden so need a shop that can ship to me

thanks!


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Just making sure you're aware: the Masamoto KS is fully non-stainless
How about http://japanesechefsknife.com/FurinkazanSwedenStainlessSteelSeries.html#Fu-Rin-Ka-ZanSwedenStainless
Just slightly above budget but so is the KS


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

1) You're going to lose knuckle clearance cause it is not a very wide knife since it is meant to be a slicer.  You will have to change your knife grip to hold it over the top or your knuckles will hit the cutting board.

2) Some of them are thick behind the edge which doesn't matter for their intended use of slicing protein, but if you cut into something like potato or carrot it could wedge.

As long as you know what you're getting into, go for it.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I"ve used slicers for everything, so why not. You do have to be careful about thickness as Millions noted.

I'll second foody here, these are good knives by all accounts. Availability is an issue these days so choices are limited.

If Amazon will ship to Sweden here is another to consider. No persoanl experience but haven't heard any bad about these:


There are some German dealers, Benuser knows them and I'm looking for the info on one I actually bought from before. Here is one: https://www.japan-messer-shop.de/

These folks are suppose to carry Ashi Hamono Ginga, but I didn't see it listed.

You might also consider a Takamura R2 210 gyuto, they are not very tall and are extremely thin, and R2 steel is one of my favorites.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/381698838555?_mwBanner=1 Ashi Ginga Swedish stainless 240mm. And the seller BluewayJapan says ships worldwide.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Damn, I looked on Blueway but couldn't find the 240.  It's a real laser, probably your best choice though I might go for the Fu Ru Ka Zan if I knew more about its geometry.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Just for the heck of it, suji in action, this Konosuki is practically identical to the Ginga, except in price.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

But of course!  The MB is your great friend.


----------



## mackan110 (Dec 5, 2015)

the 270mm (i think) is more of a carving knife and the blade is kinda think and its to heavy^^

but i prefer the style of it over a standard gyuto, nothing wrong with the 2 i have.

i prefer a stainless steal because im a chef and wont have the time to pet i dry all the time.

just a question about carbon steel

have a nigiri thats carbon (use at home) and when i chop onion the onions gets black because of the knife, how long time is it like this? (the platina)

and thx for the tips, i will check them all tomorrow


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Masamoto KS will patina to a dull grey very quickly and will no longer react with onions. That steel is magnificent: it takes a terrifying edge very quickly and keeps it strangely long.

I would agree with @mackan110 that 270 is long for this use; since you have gyutos already, I'd go with 210.

Note that a sujihiki is very rarely single-beveled. As to profile, Masamoto runs very, very slightly right-handed in KS western styles, but you can quickly reset it with an 800-grit stone. 

Be sure, if getting KS, to take it up to your maximum polish level--even 10k is not just decoration here. The late, great KC Ma used to say that he had never seen any steel get quite as sharp as Masamoto KS, and he was a total nut about such things!

(I haven't used the other suggested knives or steels so I can't comment.)




(Posted using Tapatalk, so tech bits may not work....)


----------



## mackan110 (Dec 5, 2015)

hi again

today i have been searching for some different knives and here are they all

*Japanese GINGA Swedish Stainless Wa-Sujihiki Knife 240mm 195,99$*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381698838555

*FS-7 Wa Sujihiki 240nm 215$*

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/FurinkazanSwedenStainlessSteelSeries.html#WaSujihiki

*masamoto CT-5427 Sujihiki 170$*

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/CTSeries.html

*Masamoto VG-5427 Sujihiki 168$*

http://japanesechefsknife.com/VGSeries.html

*JCK KC-8 Sujihiki 167$ now 125$*

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/KAGAYAKICarboNextSeries.html#KC-8

* Misono no.121 Sujihik 145$*

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/SwedenSteelSeries.html#No.121

*JCK IN-6 Wa Sujihiki 240mm 140$ *

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/Gekko&InazumaVG10DamascusSeries.html#Gekko
[h1]*Yoshihiro Cutlery NSW Hammered Damascus Sujihiki Knife, 9.5-Inch*[/h1]
[h1]*YOSHIHIRO Ice Hardened High Carbon Stainless Steel Wa Sujihiki (Slicer) Japanese Sushi Sashimi Chef Knife 10.5" (270mm)*[/h1]

which of those is the "best" knife ? when you know what i prefer

also, i got a question. is SUGIMOTO a good brand? same with yoshihiro


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

IDK. worry less about brands.  They all have low and high end offerings.  

FYI misono sweden steel series is carbon, carbonext is semi stainless.   I mention because you were looking for stainless.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Masamoto CT I'm pretty sure is also fully non-stainless and should probably be off the list. Preferring Japanese style wa-handle takes almost everything else off the list too aside from the original handful of suggestions.

If you're really going to use this for chopping veg on a board then it seems like going thin spine+ thin knife will be the most helpful, comparing amongst your current choices


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't know why it's selling for less, but the edge properties of the Yoshihiro Powdered Steel knife will be better, though I can't say about the thickness on edge. They do have a suji in AUS10 which is significantly better than AUS8.

http://www.echefknife.com/knife-typ...hardened-sujihiki-slicer-chefs-knife-779.html

The Ginga is a known quantity, laser thin and AEB-L steel. Gets real sharp real easy but will require frequent touchups compared to the other high-end steels. It's a fair trade off.


----------



## mackan110 (Dec 5, 2015)

Been thinking and the most important thing is that the knife is stainless steel. 

So, which should i go for ?

Like i Said, Will use this knife for everything Meat, fish, veg etc ofc not vs bones


----------



## mackan110 (Dec 5, 2015)

had a chat with my head chef about knives and he said i should spend more and geat a really good knife that i can have my whole life. but he never had a carbon steel so wasnt able to speak about

so, im willing to pay some more and get a great sujihiki

*H-13 Sujihiki 270mm (Linen Micarta Handle) 221$*

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/HattoriForumHighEndChefsKnives.html#FH Sujihiki

*FH-13W Sujihikki 270mm (Fresh White DuPont Corian Handle) 221$*

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/SPECIALS.html#CD Sujihiki

*FS-7 Wa Sujihiki 240nm 215$*

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/FurinkazanSwedenStainlessSteelSeries.html#WaSujihiki

*KS Wa Slicer 240mm 263$*

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/KSSeriesHonKasumiGyokuhakukou.html#KS Wa Slicer

i dont care if its stainless steel or carbon. i will do my best to take care of it, or i have to take care of it so it wont rust

i prefer the handle on the furinkazan and masamoto KS

my headchef have a misono 440 Molubdenum (i think) but i think the handle on that one is to big, might get same problem with the hattori?

thanks again for help


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

If you're worried at all about not being able to wipe your blade off regularly during prep then go stainless. I would still suggest the FuRinKaZan Swedish Stainless Sujihiki or especially the Ashi Ginga Swedish Stainless since you like the handle style and you're wanting this for chopping and the Ginga should be thin


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

If you're using a sujihiki as your main knife..  I would guess you will sharpen it away to nothing within 2-3 years.


----------



## mackan110 (Dec 5, 2015)

I have more knives but the sujihiki will be my main (if o like it). 

It is important that the knife can be used for beef pork etc. So i can port the beef. 

I will be able to take care of the knife. Will just take a towel so no problem. 

Which Steele is best? Only Read some aboud the masamoto ks and it is "one of the best knives"


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Likely most impressions about these lines refer to the gyutos, so can't say definitively on the sujihikis and what to expect (I don't own a sujihiki).

Well, the Masamoto KS is monosteel White #2 which is more fine-grained and has good edge taking capabilities. But do you have a firm budget cutoff? Big difference from the original <$200 requested range. And if the KS's $263+7 for shipping is okay, then there's may be some other things worth looking at now and because carbon steel knives can now be taken into consideration

http://japanesechefsknife.com/SwedenSteelSeries.html#SwedenSteel if western handle is okay, the listed blade width on the 240mm is 4mm taller than what the KS lists, which is going to help for board work.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I think it was a bit over enthusiastic to say the KS had magical steel, and anyways it seems Masamoto has been riding on their reputation for a while now, the quality isn't what it used to be. On the larger side you might also take a look at the Hiromoto Gin 3 at JCK. They have nicely slender Western handles. http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/Page4.html#GingamiNo.3


----------



## mackan110 (Dec 5, 2015)

the 240mm sujihiki is sould out (dont like the one with dimples)

if you would spend 200-250$ on a sujihiki that you can slice meat, fish and veg with. which one?

pref WA-handle


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

If I knew more about the Fu Rin Ka Zan I might favor it over the Ginga (Swedish AEB-L stainless or White 2), because I like R2 steel.  Fully stainless, gets sharp as carbon, very good edge retention with a conservative microbevel.  The Yoshihiro powdered steel claims laser thinness, would have very good edge holding and seems like a great deal.

You're going to have to make the decision based on all that you've read here, or elsewhere.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.cleancut.se/ A Swedish vendor, if that helps


----------

